

Dennis Ritchie, 1941-2011 - ecounysis
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/12/dennis-ritchie-1941-2011-computer-scientist-unix-co-creator-c-co-inventor.html

======
akuzi
It's a sad day. I came across a passage recently from The Tao of Programming
which reminded me of Dennis Ritchie.

"The programmers of old were mysterious and profound. We cannot fathom their
thoughts, so all we do is describe their appearance.

Aware, like a fox crossing the water. Alert, like a general on the
battlefield. Kind, like a hostess greeting her guests. Simple, like uncarved
blocks of wood. Opaque, like black pools in darkened caves.

Who can tell the secrets of their hearts and minds?

The answer exists only in Tao."

~~~
alperakgun
The programmers like D Rithchie and his generation are like the philosophers
of ancient greece, they are profound, mystical, and have a large effect on our
present.

